# Alum Creek Musky (and other stream tactics)



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I wanted to seriously fish Alum Creek this upcoming year for muskie. There has to be at least a few in the creek itself but i need help and ideas figuring out where they would be and what baits I should use. Have any of you guys fished Alum like this? Have any of you guys ever fished small streams leaving large musky lakes and had success and what kind of areas did you hit? I am very familiar to the stretch of stream flowing through southern columbus and know many of the better looking stretches. I could take anyone who wanted to go along. I have seen data sheets from the epa that showed 3 muskies averageing 17 lbs being caught (electroshocked) at Wolfe Park between broad and main.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

be extra careful at Wolfe Park - beware of BlowFish living there...

Also - thanks for NOT going to carp yesterday with me - I went to Alum myself, I will post later. A BIG musky, not exactly caught the standard way...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Lol I've seen plenty of blowfish along the lower stretches of alum creek. Just run! I'de like to hear about your muskie experience.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

yeah, tell us about this muskie


----------

